# leaf free gutters icicles and ice dams



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

I once replaced some of the leaf-free gutter systems because the winter following their installation was a bad snow seaon. The melting of the snow above the heated space and re-freeze over the unheated eave produced a wall of ice hanging down from the roof instead of a normal ice dam and big long icecicles. I tired to tell the homeowner that you will still get ice damming with the new gutters, and advised him to insulate and properly ventilate the attic space. He didnt listen, and was upset for some reason that he got ice damming the following year.

The ice damming isnt caused by the type of gutter, but by insufficient attic insulation and ventilation.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Ice dams are not always made from inadequate ventilation. It can be made on many roofs just from the sun hitting on the higher part of the roof. Then it goes down to the eave where the new gutters slow it down enough to freeze in the shade. Don't get me wrong, most of the time it is caused by heat loss, but not always. 
Your best thing to do is install a heat tape on the roof or have someone install it for you. Just did one a few weeks ago and it works good.
Your problem is partially caused by the gutters.


----------



## bluemetro (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for your comments regarding ventilation and ice dams. However, the roof was just re-done prior to the leaf free gutters being put on. There is a roof ridge vent the full length of the roof and soffit vents the full lengths of the eaves. I basically have a "cold attic space." The amount of ice is extraordinary. I now have a 1" thick ice sheet on my front steps. None of this occured prior to putting up these gutters.

I called the installer this morning and asked that he remove them. They are, by far, the biggest mistake I've ever made. (And an expensive one at that.)


----------



## bluemetro (Feb 13, 2006)

To make sure I'm not mis-representing the icing situation, I just drove around my neighborhood. I checked every house with Leaf Free gutters. (I know they're Leaf Free because the installer gave me the addresses when I was shopping.) Every one of those houses have the same icing problems I do. Houses with conventional gutters do not.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

How much snow did you get?


----------



## bluemetro (Feb 13, 2006)

For the last snowfall we got abot 4" to 6" inches in this area. I really don't believe the snow amount has anything to do with the icing problem. I've had icicles forming on these Leaf-Free gutters since they were installed. Doesn't matter how big a snow fall.

The company that installed them came out a couple of days ago and pryed off the top of the gutter to allow the melting snow a better pathway to the inside of the gutter. Looks like hell where they pryed them up. They claim they'll be back in the Spring to clamp them down again. I'm just wondering if I have to go through this every winter.

So far, purchasing these gutters was a big mistake.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

You have NEVER had icicles before these gutters?


----------



## bluemetro (Feb 13, 2006)

No, I never had icicles before these gutters. Believe me,I'd remember if everytime I looked out my window I'd see 3' to 4' icicles hanging from my gutters. Also, I'd remember if I stepped out my front door and nearly broke my neck on a 1" thick accumulation of ice from dripping icicles hanging from my gutters.

Till the manufacturer acknowledges they have a problem and fix the design and rectify the problem on my house, I can't reccommend these gutters to anyone in a state that produces freezing temps and snow.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Thats odd. In every area I have ever visited with temps below zero and snow cover, I have seen ice dams and cicles....gutters, no gutters, K gutters, half rounds, covered gutters, box gutters, etc. If you get enough snow, melt during the day and freeze at night, you will get ice dams and cicles, no matter the gutter type.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Well if when the new roof was installed they put ice and water shield under the starter shingles above the gutter you shouldn't have any damage to worry about. I had new gutters put on my house when i had it redone new vinyl new all. soffits new roof. I didn't have the leaf covers put over the gutters. I had to clean them out like 8 times so far. Ok maybe not 8 but at least 4. I remember one day i was home it was raining hard and water was overflowing in the new gutters. I go and get a ladder out of garage in pouring rain and there were leaves glogging the gutters. I was upset because there i was pouring rain cleaning the gutters...LOL


----------



## bluemetro (Feb 13, 2006)

I have ice and water shield under the first several rows of shingles. Also, the roof is fully ventes, both at the ridge and under the soffits. Attic is insulated. So there's a cold roof. Never had an icing problem till I put the Kguard LeafFree gutters on the house.

Again, I drove around my neighborhood to see what was happening on othe Leaf Free systems. All had major icing problems just like mine. Other houses with conventional gutters had no icicles.

You can't poke holes in reality. Purchasing these gutters was a mistake.


----------



## tjdemma (Feb 22, 2010)

Although this a terrible winter for central va, my new K Gaurds failed to stay attached to the soffit due to ice damns. The K-Gaurd manager said I would have to pay 600 to 800 for a repair. Why did I pay so much money for 'worry free' gutters? I would never recommend K-Gaurd to anyone. It is a scam and a rip off. There is no such deal as a warranty with them. The manager said that they were not responsible for ice damn damage. If the gutters were so great they would need to be repair already. Would any one out there recommend I find a handyman to help make the repair? It seems the gutter only needs to be refastened to the soffit.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

bluemetro said:


> No, I never had icicles before these gutters. Believe me,I'd remember if everytime I looked out my window I'd see 3' to 4' icicles hanging from my gutters. Also, I'd remember if I stepped out my front door and nearly broke my neck on a 1" thick accumulation of ice from dripping icicles hanging from my gutters.
> 
> Till the manufacturer acknowledges they have a problem and fix the design and rectify the problem on my house, I can't reccommend these gutters to anyone in a state that produces freezing temps and snow.


I think a possible reason why you've never had icicles until you had the cap installed is because all the melting snow used to fill your gutter.

Now, your gutters are empty as the water accumulates and freezes as icicles on top of the caps.

I've always been suspicious of gutter caps because they always talk about leaves, but never about winter conditions.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

I wish i could figure how to post my pics but they are to large a jpeg. I have no gutters on my house and the rafters are square cut with no soffit on the overhang. I had last week a 4" thick/tall slab of ice dam across my roof overhang with snow piled up behindith 4' icicles. 
without gutters


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

*******


----------



## tjdemma (Feb 22, 2010)

*hangers*

the manager said that the hangers are on the inside; that they would have to remove the entire gutter and inspect it for damage; cost $685. to reuse if no internal damage or $805 to replace it new. The small disparity of the cost is suspicious. I sense ripoff!


----------

